# My gorgeous red boy!



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't believe it- all the sudden he just looks so darn handsome, and well, so completely NOT a puppy anymore! Had to share.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

What a handsome redhead. Love!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my, what a gorgeous redhead!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

He is stunning, I love that rich color!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He is soooo handsome! I just want to pet him right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My heart just melted! Big hugs and kisses to the handsome man!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow.....he has matured into a very handsome young man!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW!!! I love his colouring!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

He's beautiful and has such a sweet face too!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Stunning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

......just WOW!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He's so handsome. . . love those red dogs!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

spruce said:


> ......just WOW!


 Me too....Wow. Such a good lookin red boy......


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very handsome!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

You are not kidding....he is stunning and love his expression and deep red color.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is a gorgeous Red boy, I love the Reds.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow he's so BEAUTIFUL!!  lovely coat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

He IS a Handsome Red Head! Love his puppy pic, waiting for the OK to get dem Biscuits!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Aww, thanks everyone! 

I think the apple didn't fall far from the tree on this one- this is his dad and he is just gorgeous too!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

More pics please!!!! That one picture just isn't enough!!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Wow he is so handsome, I love his color I agree more pictures is a must 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!! Stunning colour and what a sweet baby face! So expressive.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! Cooper is a good looking boy! Thanks for sharing. Would love to see more photos.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous boy. Yes more pics please


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my -:smooch::smooch:he is soooo handsome even if he does look slightly puzzled about something


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Absolutely love his color


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow - he is handsome!!!!!!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

What a handsome red head


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

GORGEROUS redhead!!!! I'm partial to the reds, and he's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is gorgeous, so his dad!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

wow - very gorgeous red boy!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

his colouring is so amazing, and he has a lovely face, what a gorgeous young dog!


----------

